# Al Ain border crossing



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

My residency visa in currently being processed and until now I have been doing the Hatta visa renewals, but I wondered does anyone have any info or even directions to the Al Ain border crossing as I was hoping to this time combine my run with a trip to the zoo..

Is it a similar set-up to the Hatta border?

Many thanks indeed!!


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

Go to Mezyed, It takes a total of 20 minutes from the UAE border and back. hardly no traffic.. I go from tawam hospital and back in about 45 minutes...super easy..


----------



## gracie_23 (May 12, 2011)

bigbang70 said:


> Go to Mezyed, It takes a total of 20 minutes from the UAE border and back. hardly no traffic.. I go from tawam hospital and back in about 45 minutes...super easy..


Thanks for the reply. Where is Mezyed..? cannot find it on google maps.

Also, do you know directions coming from Dubai on Al Ain road? where should I cross and also is it simple to see the places needed to stop and have passport stamped? 

Thanks again


----------



## bigbang70 (Apr 9, 2010)

gracie_23 said:


> Thanks for the reply. Where is Mezyed..? cannot find it on google maps.
> 
> Also, do you know directions coming from Dubai on Al Ain road? where should I cross and also is it simple to see the places needed to stop and have passport stamped?
> 
> Thanks again


ok look for bawadi mall mezyed is 10 km or so past that, when you enter the UAE checkpoint there is a building on the right hand side, that is where you get your cancel stamp..


----------

